# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2014



## PCGH_Stephan (31. Juli 2014)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 09/2014 ist ab sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 6. August 2014 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 09/2014 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 09/2014 haben euch gefallen?
 Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 09/2014 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Crush182 (1. August 2014)

Uhhhh... Ich freu mich schon 

Günstige CPU`s und Grafikkarten  und dann auch noch Tropico 4.
Wird bestimmt toll


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. August 2014)

Oh, freu mich auf den OC Bereicht. Hoffentlich kommt das Heft morgen, auf dem Briefbotens frühe Tour...., ansonsten erst spät nachmittag.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

Einiges hört sich interessant an. 

Da sitze ich dann mal etwas länger am Zeitungsstand im Supermarkt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. August 2014)

Thres 

Schön. Wird wohl mein erstes PCGH..

Die letzte Ausgabe war ausverkauft  und da gabs nur PCGames (hab mir geholt) und Computer Bild .


----------



## kraehe123 (2. August 2014)

bin ja gespannt auf die erste Zustellung der Zeitung ....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da sitze ich dann mal etwas länger am Zeitungsstand im Supermarkt.



 




kraehe123 schrieb:


> gehört hier zwar nicht zum Thema aber ich muß mal diese frage stellen .... wann wird die Zeitung PCGH Hardware wenn man ein Abo hat immer zugestellt ? Danke schon mal im voraus für die Antwort....


 
Das können wir nicht präzise beantworten, da es stark von deinem Wohnort abhängt. Wir lesen mitunter von einer Freitagszustellung, viele erhalten sie auch samstags (jeweils vor dem Erstverkaufstag Mittwoch). Dann gibt's aber auch Meldungem, wonach sie montags, dienstags und manchmal auch erst mittwochs kommt, wobei wir hoffen, dass letztere die Ausnahmen sind. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kraehe123 (2. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einiges hört sich interessant an.
> 
> Da sitze ich dann mal etwas länger am Zeitungsstand im Supermarkt.



Bekommst du da auch wenigstens eine Tasse Kaffee ?


----------



## kraehe123 (2. August 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das können wir nicht präzise beantworten, da es stark von deinem Wohnort abhängt. Wir lesen mitunter von einer Freitagszustellung, viele erhalten sie auch samstags (jeweils vor dem Erstverkaufstag Mittwoch). Dann gibt's aber auch Meldungem, wonach sie montags, dienstags und manchmal auch erst mittwochs kommt, wobei wir hoffen, dass letztere die Ausnahmen sind.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Danke Raff ..... aber die frage hat sich soeben erledigt .... die PCGH Hardware habe ich gerade aus dem Brief Kasten geholt  ..... aber nett von dir das du geantwortet hast.


----------



## GermanCity (2. August 2014)

Hab sie auch grad eben aus dem Briefkasten geholt. Der Artikel zu den neuen Midi Gehäusen hat es mir nochmal schwer gemacht da zu meinen Favoriten das Core 3500 und das Phanteks Enthoo Pro zählen. Aber sonst so auf den ersten Blick fand ich die Ausgabe . Auch teilweise wegen Tropico ...


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2014)

Bei euch kommt die Post vormittags?


----------



## GermanCity (2. August 2014)

Ja meist so 11 bis spätestens 12 Uhr. Teilweise auch schon etwas früher gegen 10Uhr bis 10:30.


----------



## Arya (2. August 2014)

So Post gegen 12:00 Uhr da, wie immer Samstags gekommen. Perfekte Ausgabe wie ich finde! - Wir werden sogar fast als letztes abgefahren von der Post! (nein kein Dorf  aber nur dsl 16.000)


----------



## NuVirus (2. August 2014)

Bei mir normalerweise auch so bis 12 aber heute noch nix da, schade vll. kommt ja noch was


----------



## kraehe123 (2. August 2014)

sind ein paar gute Themen in der PCGH Zeitung .. auch die CD is einiges Brauchbar ... nur das speedfan habe ich weder nicht ans laufen gebracht .. und da ist  noch ein Video 
 wo man eine Semipassive PC erklärt ... das finde ich hoch interessant...


----------



## PcGamer512 (2. August 2014)

Sehr gute Zeitung wie immer aber leider immer weniger SpieleTests 
Ansosnten Top das die Ausgabe heute schon kommt


----------



## Natler (2. August 2014)

Das gute Stück ist schon heute angekommen


----------



## Homerclon (2. August 2014)

Frage zur Tropico 4 Vollversion:
Ist das die Standardversion (ohne jegliche DLCs / Exklusiv-Inhalt), oder die "Tropico 4 Steam Special Edition"?
Da ich im Steam-Shop nur letzteres finden konnte, würde ich auf letzteres Tippen.

Nein, ich möchte es nicht einfach ausprobieren, dann wäre der Key ja an einen Steam-Account gebunden. Dabei hab ich bereits Tropico 4 Gold.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. August 2014)

Im Artikel über Phils System mit der 290X ist ein Bug (oder ist es doch ein Feature? ) - die Balken von 7970 und 290X unter 1200p sind immer gleich lang, nur die Balken für jede Karte mit DS sind jeweils prozentual kürzer. Man kann zwar anhand der Zahlen an den Balken den Leistungsunterschied zwischen 7970 und 290X ablesen, aber nicht an der Balkenlänge sehen. (Ich war erstmal ziemlich verwirrt, dass die 290X augenscheinlich in keinem Spiel schneller sein soll - bis mir die Zahlen aufgefallen sind.  )


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. August 2014)

Das ist ein Bug, der uns leider erst nach dem Proofen aufgefallen ist. Die Zahlen sind nichtsdestotrotz korrekt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. August 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das ist ein Bug, der uns leider erst nach dem Proofen aufgefallen ist. Die Zahlen sind nichtsdestotrotz korrekt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ja, die ergeben ja auch ein gewohntes Bild, da hatte ich keine Zweifel.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. August 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Zeitung wie immer aber leider immer weniger SpieleTests
> Ansosnten Top das die Ausgabe heute schon kommt


 
Aloha,

Was meinst Du genau mit Spieletests? Danke!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. August 2014)

Ich glaube er meint Spiele Reviews


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. August 2014)

PC Games Hardware führt eigentlich keine Spieletests durch, das Spiel des Monats auf der Spiele-Startseite ausgenommen. 

PcGamer, meinst du die Techniktests inklusive Tuning-Tipps (Grafikoptionen abschalten -> Fps-Gewinn)? Die gibt's schon im kommenden Heft wieder. Wir können das nur machen, wenn "große" Spiele herauskommen. Und bis dahin: Interessieren dich die letztmaligen Spielethemen aus der 08 (Next-Gen-Spiele) und 09 (Mantle-Status) nicht? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## apostoli (3. August 2014)

Leute aboniert die Zeitschrift !! Meine war gestern im Briefkasten  Genau wie in den letzten 8-9 Jahren auch... immer vor allen anderen gelesen


----------



## Offset (3. August 2014)

Bin zwar noch nicht ganz durch, aber bis jetzt ist es echt eine gelungene Ausgabe. Den Bericht über Phils pc fand ich klasse, denn so Standard sind ja die meisten PC's der Redakteure nicht. Außerdem interessand zu wissen wie ihr so eure Computer nutzt .


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2014)

Die DVD Version wird gekauft  Tropico 4 für 1,50€ Aufpreis zur Standard Version ist es Wert. Besonders der Teil zum Semi-Passiven PC interessiert mich wollte schon lange so einen PC bauen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. August 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Im Artikel über Phils System mit der 290X ist ein Bug (oder ist es doch ein Feature? ) - die Balken von 7970 und 290X unter 1200p sind immer gleich lang[...] Ich war erstmal ziemlich verwirrt, dass die 290X augenscheinlich in keinem Spiel schneller sein soll - bis mir die Zahlen aufgefallen sind.  )


 
Da habe ich irgendwas bei der Skalierung vermurkst. Daher sind die Balkenpäärchen immer gleich lang. Sorry deswegen, da müsst ihr dieses Mal einfach ein bisschen genauer hinsehen. Der optische Bezug fehlt, die Zahlen stimmen aber.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## MotDaD (4. August 2014)

So, bin durch ... eine der besten Ausgaben in diesem Jahr wie ich finde. Phils Systembericht ist echt ein Highlight, auch mit falsch skalierten Balken xD

Auch der Umfang der Videos hat endlich wieder zugenommen (mal wieder über 50min, statt nur um die 30). Ich finde ihr könntet ruhig mehr heftexklusive Videos machen, denn das ist mittlerweile (zumindest für mich) eines der Hauptargumente für das Abo. Reviews und Produktneuheiten findet man ja heutzutage überall auch oftmals in guter Qualität, aber die persönliche Note der Redakteure, die in den Videos rüberkommt gibt es so doch kaum und übertrifft auch die Qualität der meisten YouTube-Videos (irgendwie finde ich, dass PCGH-Videos ihren ganz eigenen Charme haben). Nachdem der Trend bei euch in diesem Jahr bis jetzt eher in die Richtung ging, weniger bzw. kürzere Videos auf die DVD zu packen, bin ich froh, dass es diesmal wieder mehr zu sehen gibt !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. August 2014)

Hi MotDaD,

die Menge und Länge der Videos hängt bei uns immer von der Größe der Vollversion ab. _Tropico 4_ ist verhältnismäßig schlank, sodass mehr Videos auf den Datenträger passen. Die nächste Vollversion ist voraussichtlich wieder recht kompakt, sodass du dich wieder über einige Videos freuen kann. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FraSiWa (4. August 2014)

So gut wie immer, aber Tropico 4 hab ich mir leider schon im Steam Summer Sale gekauft


----------



## Caduzzz (4. August 2014)

Auf das Heft bin ich gespannt

...aber sagt mal, habt ihr für das Titelbild "Jetzt bitte leise sein" wieder eure Kollegin Katharina Reuß *schwärm-ich meine der Lidstrich ist doch genial*verpflichtet?  Weiß die Gute eigentlich wie beliebt sie hier in der PCGH Community ist?? Ich glaube das Sonderheft "K.Reuß' PC" mit einem Photo von ihr in der Einleitung würde weg gehen wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## IluBabe (4. August 2014)

Humm H-Board Test.  Na dann. Und der OC bericht wird hoffentlich spaannend.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. August 2014)

Wer ist eigentlich auf die Idee mit den vielen Lego-Figuren gekommen, die sich im Heft auf jedem zweiten Header verstecken?


----------



## Harley1977 (5. August 2014)

Habe heute auch mein Heft bekommen, nur leider vom Datenträger keine Spur.


----------



## DerDoofy (5. August 2014)

Was mich tierisch freute: Steam-Code für Tropico.

Gut, das Spiel als DVD zu haben ist super, aber es mit seinem Steam-Account verknüpfen zu können oder zu dürfen (was ich mal gleichstelle) ist einfach toll.

Gibt es das häufiger bei euch? Das ist erst mein zweites Heft, das ich gekauft habe.


----------



## Homerclon (6. August 2014)

Das ist AFAIR das zweite mal, das es eine Steam-Vollversion ist. Ist momentan also noch die Ausnahme.


Nebenbei: Ich finde die Steam-Bindung übrigens nicht "Super". Sondern akzeptiere ich, da die Vollversion eben als Beigabe beigelegt wurde. Das Heft hätte ich so oder so (mit DVD) gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. August 2014)

Harley1977 schrieb:


> Habe heute auch mein Heft bekommen, nur leider vom Datenträger keine Spur.



Du hast also offensichtlich ein DVD-Abo, oder hast Du das Heft einzeln bestellt? Danke!



DerDoofy schrieb:


> Was mich tierisch freute: Steam-Code für Tropico.
> 
> Gut, das Spiel als DVD zu haben ist super, aber es mit seinem Steam-Account verknüpfen zu können oder zu dürfen (was ich mal gleichstelle) ist einfach toll.
> 
> Gibt es das häufiger bei euch? Das ist erst mein zweites Heft, das ich gekauft habe.



Leider war eine entsprechende Umfrage (also ob Steam-Codes auch als Vollversionen akzeptiert werden) nicht gerade erfolgreich.


----------



## Harley1977 (6. August 2014)

Also ich habe ein DVD Abo. Auf meinem Heft steht oben links DVD plus. Und es sind nicht mal Spuren von der Hülle vorhanden. Ich denke mal ein Produktionsfehler.


----------



## Freakless08 (6. August 2014)

Heute haben wird den schönen ersten Mittwoch im Monat, dies bedeutet Teamsitzung mit unseren Chefs. Wie jeden Monat wurde ich in allerhöchsten Tönen gelobt, da ich meine Produktivität weiter effektiv steigern konnte, was dazu führte, das unser Unternehmen einen erhöhten Reingewinn von über 15% im Vergleich zum Vormonat reinholen konnte. Wieder einmal durfte ich ein Foto von mir, als Mitarbeiter des Monats, an die Wand hängen, die schon fast vollständig mit meinem attraktivem Angliz tapeziert zu sein scheint. Nach der schwungvollen und ausführlichen Rede mit den ganzen Glückwünschen und Lobeshymnen konnte ich mir, wie schon in den Vormonaten, nicht nehmen es auf mir sitzen zu lassen, dass ich das ganze Lob einkassieren sollte. Dies nahm ich, wie in den Vormonaten bereits, zum Anlass, den Wegbereiter für den gestiegenen Umsatz und Gewinn, sowie mein gleichzeitiges Arbeitsgerät und Unterstützer in allen Lebenslagen, meinen Windows® PC und Windows® Phone zu huldigen, welche eine perfekte Symbiose bilden und mir die Arbeit ungemein erleichtern. 

Ohne Microsoft™s Meisterwerk Windows® 8 und dem schnellen Umstieg darauf in meiner Firma, wobei ich dies meinen Chefs vorgeschlagen hatte, wäre mir die ganze Effizienz, Siegerwillen, High Performance und co. einfach nicht möglich gewesen.
Dies bestätigten auch meine Chefs durch das schnelle zustimmende Kopfnicken und dem freundlichen Lächeln während meiner Rede, wobei diese auch anzeichen mit Handbewegungen sendeten, das doch mir allein die Ehre gebühren würden. Aber die Wahrheit musste einfach ausgesprochen werden, mit Microsoft™ Produkten lässt sich einfach entspannter arbeiten.

Um 15:00 Uhr war nun Feierabend nach einem weiteren erfolgreichen Tag. Auch heute sind wir einige weitere Schritte nach oben in der Profi-IT Scala geschossen, doch es gibt eben eine Zeit am Tag, an der man einfach loslassen muss. Sofort habe ich den nächsten Kiosk angesteuert um mir die aktuelle Ausgabe der PCGames Hardware zu erbeuten, dem ich schon entgegenfieberte. Daraufhin machte ich mich auf dem Heimweg um meine monatliche Lektüre zu verschlingen.

Zu Hause angekommen startete ich gleich meinen Profi-Hardcore-Gamer PC, welcher mich mit den Windows® Kacheln begrüßte und mir einen schnellen Überblick über die neusten Neuigkeiten zeigte, doch daraufhin griff ich auch gleich zur PCGH Zeitschrift um zu schmökern und mich über neu Hardware zu erkunden, die ich in meinen Vollausgestatteten Profi-Hardcore-Gamer PC noch integrieren
könnte. Beim Durchblättern der Zeitschrift wurde es mir dann ganzplötzlich wechselhaft Warm und Kalt. Meine Nackenhaare stellten sich auf, bekam Gänsehaut und ich geriet in Atemnot. Schnell schlug ich das Heft wieder zu und betrachtete den Umschlag. Irgendetwas stimmte hier nicht. Ich bemerkte noch wie einige Schweißperlen meine Stirn herunterrollten um anschließend
mit einem leisen Platscher auf den Heftumschlag zu tropften. Das Logo der Zeitschrift war klar und deutlich als PCGH erkennbar und somit konnte ich sicher sein, nicht doch ausversehen ein falsches Heft erwischt zu haben. Vermutlich waren es plötzlich auftretende Halluzinationen, wie es bei hochbegabten (IT) Profis, wie ich einer bin, manchmal vorkommen konnte, wie ich mal gelesen hatte,
dachte ich jedenfalls  und öffnete Kopfschüttelnd wieder die Zeitschrift. Die ersten Seiten waren schnell durchgeblättert, doch als ich an die 30er aufwärts Seiten kam war es wieder da, ich hatte Atemprobleme. Sofort rannte ich in die Küche zum erste Hilfe Schrank, allerdings wusste ich nicht was man da nimmt. Meine süße Frau, mit ihren 1,84m Körpergröße, langen, blonden Haaren und den 
Maßen 89-57-87, die ich in einem Weiterbildungskurs für professeionelle IT Nutzer von Betriebssystemen des Weltmarktführers kennenlernte, den ich damals besuchte, war sofort mit einer Ladung Baldriantabletten, Lavendelblüten Tee und diversen Neuroleptika in der Hand zur Stelle, wodurch sich nach und nach wieder bei mir alles normalisierte.
Aber genug davon.

Wie ich nach einiger Zeit feststellte, befand sich in der PCGH ein Artikel über ein "Betriebssystem" das nicht von meinem Marktführer ist und auf den Namen Lin... Lin... das Teil mit dem Pinguin, hört. Es ist eine unsagbare Frechheit das ein Redakteur
Papier, Arbeit und Zeit für so einen Schund verschwendet da die professionellen PC Profispieler sowieso wissen, das es nur einen Helden im Betriebssystembereich geben kann. Vermutlich will der Redakteur die PC Profis auf den dunklen Pfad des PC Bereichs leiten, so wie es damals Hänsel und Gretel im Wald geschehen ist. Der Redakteur sollte jedenfalls in den Computec Kellern mit Wasser und Brot bis zum nächsten Heftrelease eingesperrt werden und in dieser Zeit mindestens zehn Lobpreisende Artikel zum Profi-Betriebssystem aus Redmond verfassen, sowie drei Mal täglich gen Redmond beten, um für seine Schandtaten Buße zu tun. Das Auspeitschen würde ich ihm allerdings ersparen, da er gezeigt hat, das man mit Lin... Lin... .. das Tier halt, in DOTA 2 nur 153,4 FPS erhält und mit Windows® 184,5 FPS, was bedeutet, das es unter Lin.. - ach lassen wir das - zu einer Ruckelorgie kommt und richtung Unspielbarkeit geht,
denn Professionelle PC Hardcoregamer, wie ich unteranderem einer bin, wissen das ein Spiel erst ab 160 FPS flüssig ist, was das Redmonder System ohne Probleme schafft.

Hiermit fordere ich die PCGH Redaktion in aller Öffentlichkeit auf, keine Artikel mehr über irgendwelche Betriebssysteme zu  veröffentlichen, weder vom faulen Apfel noch vom Tier, sondern sich auf das einzig Wahre
Betriebssystem mit aller Macht zu konzentrieren. Es sollte nicht, über eines der bösen Systeme, Artikel entstehen, welche die heiligen Windows® PC Nutzer verführen könnten, wie es 
im Falle von Adam und Eva passierte, wobei Adam, wie ich mir habe sagen lassen, Microsoft™, die Schlange die bösen anderen Systeme und Eva der leichtgläubige PC Nutzer verkörpern sollte,
die sich leicht von üblen Taten verlocken lassen.
Sollte es weiterhin Artikel über die "anderen" geben, werde ich in Zukunft die PCGH Zeitschrift mit knallharten Sanktionen bestrafen, die z.B. dahin gehen, das ich die PCGH Ausgabe 
nicht mehr am Erstverkaufstag
kaufen werde, sondern erst einige Tage später, oder eventuell sogar im schlimmsten Fall, erst zum vorletzen Verkaufstag. Auch dies würde für mich natürlich ein Opfer darstellen, 
doch für mich ist es zwar ein Opfer, für die PCGH eine extreme Bestrafung und die muss dann eben sein, denn wer nicht hören will muss eben fühlen.
Doch wie schon geschrieben, muss es nicht so weit kommen. Ich hoffe mein Beitrag wird respektvoll angenommen, im Team diskutiert und die Eminenz, Herr Bayer, Herrscher des PCGH Redakteurskönigreich ein Machtwort dessen sprechen wird 
und dies in die Tat umsetzt. Weiterhin wünsche ich eine schöne Arbeitswoche
und nun werde ich mich, nach dem betätigen des Sendebuttons, zusammen mit meiner liebreizenden Frau, in meinen Sessel zurücklehnen und gemeinsam den entspannenden Windows® 8.1 Update 1 Desktop auf meinem
40 Zoll UHD Bildschirm, mit seiner vollen Pracht für einige Stunden, bis zur Bettgehzeit genießen.

Es grüßt euch mit Liebe
Euer Freakless08

Möge das Windows® mit euch sein.


----------



## FTTH (6. August 2014)

Auf Seite 73 bei 





> Richtigstellung CPU-Kühlertest 07/2014


 gibt es einen Fehler. Der Schalldruck ist bei allen drei Kühlern gleich. Außerdem wird der Cryorig R1 Universal immernoch Cryorig R1 Ultimate genannt.


----------



## Shurchil (6. August 2014)

Eine kurze Frage @PCGH: Habe gestern ein 3er Probe-Abo mit TESO-Sonderheft abgeschlossen. 
Bekomme ich das hier vorgestellte Heft nun schon inkludiert in meinem Abo oder gilt das (aufgrund von Bearbeitungszeit oder ähnlichem) erst ab der Ausgabe 10/2014? Würd's gern wissen, ob ich nun los muss mir die hier noch zu kaufen oder mich zurücklehnen und auf meine neue Ausgabe freuen darf.


----------



## VikingGe (6. August 2014)

btt: Duchaus interessantes (und CPU-lastiges  ) Heft, aber ich finde es ein wenig schade, dass die freien Grafiktreiber bei dem Linux-Treibervergleich bei euch so gar keine Beachtung finden, zumindest der für AMD-Karten dürfte inzwischen halbwegs konkurrenzfähig sein. Schade deswegen, weil Phoronix nunmal auch nicht alles testet und da v.a. der Vergleich zu Windows und den Source-Games praktisch komplett fehlt, dafür aber mehr Quake-Clones getestet werden als unsereins Unterhosen im Schrank hat.


----------



## Krabbat (6. August 2014)

Ist ein Test von Kaveri (der vom Inhalt her über den Online-Test hinausgeht) im aktuellen Heft enthalten?
Oder lohnt sich für mehr Informationen zu AMDs neuen APUs eher die PCGH 07/14 (da soll ja laut einer Aussage im Onlinetest der A8-7600 getestet worden sein).
Die Ausgaben 03 und 04/14 mit den beiden 95W APUs hab ich, aber ich würde gerne mehr zu den 65Watt Varianten wissen.
Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. August 2014)

Harley1977 schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein DVD Abo. Auf meinem Heft steht oben links DVD plus. Und es sind nicht mal Spuren von der Hülle vorhanden. Ich denke mal ein Produktionsfehler.


 
Dann würde ich Dich bitten, das formlos per Mail beim Aboservice zu reklamieren unter Angabe der Abonummer.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. August 2014)

Argh. Beim Schalldruck gebe ich Dir Recht. Getestet wurde der Cryorig Ultimate, fälschlicherweise aber der Universal abgebildet.

Nun hier aber endlich die korrekten dba-Werte:

Noctua NH-D15 100/75/50: 40,7/31,6/22,5
Cryorig Ultimate 100/75/50: 38,2/30,8/22,3
Scythe Mugen Max 100/75/50: 31,3/25,3/20,8

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. August 2014)

Freakless 

Hat jemand sein Text durchgelesen ? Das ist GENIAL.

Und wieder keine PCGH im Supermarkt .


----------



## IluBabe (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2014*

Auf Seite 10 Schreibt ihr, dass komplettes Lüfterabschalten so geht: _"Erfolgreich sind wir mit dem Asus Maximus VI Hero und Gigabyte G1.Snipzer Z97"_.  Und an der Seite steht: _"Das Uefi der Z97-Mainboards von Gigabyte bietet keine Abschaltoption der Lüfter an."_ - Da widersprecht ihr euch aber mal vollkommen, den Unter Einbezug des Folgesatzes: _"Hier können Sie aber per Speedfan eingreifen und die Quirle abstellen."_ ist ja eine "schön verkaufte Wurschtelei, wenn daraus sich die Aussage im Fließtext ableitet. Und genau aus dem Grund hab ich mich eben mal rangesetzt und hab auf meinem Z97er Mobo geschaut ob ich mit Softwäre den Chassisfan3 auf Stillstand bekomme (der Läuft auf meinem CPU Kühler als zweiter Lüfter) und siehe da im A-Tuning (Asrock Software) konnte ich unter Fan-Tastic-Tuning die Lüfterkurve auf 0 Stellen und der Lüfter hat angehalten. Was dann etwa die Behauptung stützt: ... im UEFI nicht erfolgreich sein, können Sie noch die Hersteller Tools prüfen, aber unsere Erfahrung zeigt, dass die meisten dieser Programme für semipassive Lüfter nicht geeeignet sind. Ist das eigentlich gewollt, H97 die andere I/O Chips haben für die Lufisteuerung gegen Z97 Boards antreten zu lassen um ein Punkt zu machen?

Wenn man sich den Test der H97 Boards ansieht sind mMn im Jahre 2014 Sätze wie: "Besitzer älterer Erweiterungskarten ärgern sich uber dei fehlenden PCI Steckplätze", keineswegs sinnvoll den PCIe Standard endlich mal auf den Boards durchzubekommen. PCI ist nun bei weitem kein Argument im Preissegment der Boards, der sagt kauf mich neu. Bei 3 getesteten Boards ist nur eins komplett PCIe und zeugt eigentlich nur davon, dass die PCI Schnittstelle eine zu billige Lösung ist um das Board mit Anschlüssen vollzuflastern und damit die Ratings in die Höhe zu treiben. Gerade neue Erweiterungskarten lassen sich auf den PCI versorgten Boards nur so betreiben, dass sie entweder meist vor den Lüftern einer Graka sitzen und damit den Luftstrom blockieren oder oberhalb selbiger und die aufsteigende Wärme abbekommen. Leider vermiss sich im gesamten Text ein Satz zu den Netzwerkchips. Auch fehlt die Erwähnung der zwei ohne Kühler auskommen müssenden Phasen beim Asus Board. Zudem die Wertung schon verzerrt wird durch die Asus eigene BIOS Modelei um CPUs zu übertakten, wo der Fehler im Detail steckt, dei jederzeit von Intel kassiert werden kann und dann bei Broadwell mit Update Bios das selbe passieren wird wie mit den Takt Anhebungen aller Kerne auf Z87 beim ehemaligen Xeon etc mit dem MCE Tuning. 

Ungelungen ist auch der Satz: Schade, den beide erlauben nahezu doppelt so hohe Datentransferraten wie ein regulärer Sata Anschluss. Doppelt soviel von 6GB/s ist 12GB/s und 10GB/s ist 2 GB/s weniger also ein genauso übertrieben gesagt wie das "nahezu" sollte man auch meinen könne fehlen satte 2GB/s oder 16Prozent. Darüber hinaus gibts gerade mal die Plextor M6e mit 770MB/s die die Schnittstelle mager ausnutzt und gerade mal zu einer Leistungssteigerung im Vergleich zu Sata III real mit Overhead von Faktor 1,5 führt. Unterm Strich meiner Meinung nach eine unpassende Aussage. Die dazu noch mit Mehrkosten verbunden ist die P/L mässig sofern nicht nicht vom Anwender tatsächlich genutzt beim normal Nutzer kein Mehrwert bringen im vergleich zur Sata III Übertagungsrat. 

Irgendwie hatte ich mir mehr erwartet von dem Artikel.

Zu S. 118 und eure Leserzuschrift Unterlage für offenen Aufbau. Die Antwort finde ich gut. Im übrigen wäre der Hinweis nicht die Statikfolie die das Mainboard umhüllt als Unterlage zu verwenden angebracht gewesen, da sich auf der Ausfläche eben die Ladung sammeln soll siehe Funktionsprinzp der Schutzfolie um eben den Inhalt vor Ladungen entstehend durch Reibung zu schützen.

Unterm Strich beim Überfliegen der Ausgabe fand ich sie dennoch sehr gut - der EAX Artikel war top, ein Danke dafür.


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2014*

Hallo zusammen, bin Abonnent, was mir jetzt wieder etwas sauer aufgestoßen ist (aber nicht diese Ausgabe an sich betreffend), war das sie nun wieder mal ohne zumindest dünne Folienumverpackung im Kasten lag. Ist schön das man vielleicht die Umwelt schont dadurch das man die Folie weg lässt (weiß nicht aus welchem Grund, vielleicht mal kurzes Statement..) aber gerade bei Feuchter Witterung ist es oft so das die Seiten bzw das Papier der PCGH dementsprechende Feuchte aufnimmt und fies wird, Mal mehr mal weniger. Bei dieser wars so und bei der letzten auch. Mein Briefkasten wird nicht direkt nass aber wenn feuchtes Wetter ist nimmt das Papier das irgendwie auf. zumindest bei mir in der Ecke.

Gibt's nen besonderen warum die Umverpackung weggelassen wurde?

Zur Ausgabe kann ich noch nichts sagen weil ich noch nicht zum lesen kam.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (7. August 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> btt: Duchaus interessantes (und CPU-lastiges  ) Heft, aber ich finde es ein wenig schade, dass die freien Grafiktreiber bei dem Linux-Treibervergleich bei euch so gar keine Beachtung finden, zumindest der für AMD-Karten dürfte inzwischen halbwegs konkurrenzfähig sein. Schade deswegen, weil Phoronix nunmal auch nicht alles testet und da v.a. der Vergleich zu Windows und den Source-Games praktisch komplett fehlt, dafür aber mehr Quake-Clones getestet werden als unsereins Unterhosen im Schrank hat.


 
Hi,
danke für das Feedback. Beim Artikel sind wir davon ausgegangen, dass jemand, der unter Linux spielen will, fast unter Garantie zum proprietären Treiber greifen wird. Da wir auch nicht sicher waren, wie gut diese Art von Artikel ankommt, haben wir uns vorerst mal auf das Naheliegende beschränkt, was bei sieben Tests, drei Grafikkarten und zwei Betriebssystemen ebenfalls immerhin 42 Messungen sind. Falls ausreichend gutes Feedback kommt, kann man natürlich einen erweiterten Artikel inklusive der freien Treiber in Betracht ziehen. Und über kurz oder lang werden aufgrund von Steam OS die Leistungsvergleiche zwischen Linux und Windows sowieso zahlreicher werden.

Das große Problem sind halt immer noch moderne Benchmarks, die sowohl unter Windows wie auch unter Linux laufen, im Idealfall sogar auf beiden Systemen mit OpenGL. Bei Phoronix gebe ich dir recht: Etwas weniger Quake-Clones und einige Windows-Benchmarks mehr täten dem Programm sehr gut


----------



## IluBabe (7. August 2014)

Sind die Watt-Angaben auf Seite 69 für den Anniversary und den i5-4690k die vom Gesamtsystem oder die der Prozessoren allein?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Sind die Watt-Angaben auf Seite 69 für den Anniversary und den i5-4690k die vom Gesamtsystem oder die der Prozessoren allein?


 
Derartige Angaben beziehen sich bei CPUs auf das Gesamtsystem, allein Grafikkarten messen wir isoliert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## TempestX1 (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2014*



orca113 schrieb:


> Gibt's nen besonderen warum die Umverpackung weggelassen wurde?


Wie kommt die PCGH zu dir? Auf der Folie sind doch die Adressen, samt Abo-Kundennummer draufgedruckt (jedenfalls bei mir). Bisher hatte ich noch keine PCGH ohne Plastik"verpackung" erhalten.


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2014)

Jetzt wo du es sagst... eigentlich steht immer auf der Umverpackung meine Adresse. Nicht wenn das jemand aufreisst und mitliest. 

 Oft liegt die PCGH schon drinnen weil meine Eltern die in beiden Untergeschossen wohnen sie mit rein nehmen und unter der Tür durch schieben. Oder ich hole sie sehr spät rein da ich oft spät zuhause bin.

 Muß da sicher mal Nachbarschaft bitten ein Auge drauf zu schmeissen.

 Also bis jetzt immer mit Folie?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Sind die Watt-Angaben auf Seite 69 für den Anniversary und den i5-4690k die vom Gesamtsystem oder die der Prozessoren allein?


 
Im Artikel davor ist's auch nochmal explizit angegeben.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. August 2014)

Sie. ist. so. Süß 
Heft wird morgen geholt!
Das habt ihr nur Ihr zu verdanken


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. August 2014)

Hrhr. Mission accomplished.

Aber auch die inneren Werte sind super. Vom Heft, wohlgemerkt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## 3-way (7. August 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Da habe ich irgendwas bei der Skalierung vermurkst. Daher sind die Balkenpäärchen immer gleich lang. Sorry deswegen, da müsst ihr dieses Mal einfach ein bisschen genauer hinsehen. Der optische Bezug fehlt, die Zahlen stimmen aber.
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil


Das hat  mich beim Lesen des Artikels auch arg irritiert. Die Balken lassen die Zahlen wieder unrealistisch erscheinen Gibt es die Diagramme irgendwo in korrigierter Form zu betrachten?

Dafür hat das der Semipassiv-PC Artikel wieder entschädigt. Ein Unding, dass nicht alle PCs werkseitig auf semipassiv getrimmt sind


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2014)

So konnte das Heft eben zum großen Teil lesen. Ist ne gute 2  Der Windows/Linux Vergleich war Top. Toll fand ich auch den Artikel über die alte CPU in Verbindung mit neuer Graka. Ebenfalls Klasse: Monitor Features erklärt.


----------



## Crush182 (7. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Sie. ist. so. Süß
> Heft wird morgen geholt!
> Das habt ihr nur Ihr zu verdanken


Wer?... Die Vollversion? ...Ja, ich muss zugeben: Die find ich auch ganz geil 

@Topic:
Das Heft hat meine Erwartungen aus dem ersten Post übrigens voll und ganz erfüllt 

Allerdings finde ich, es hätte bei den "Grafikkarten unter 200€" gereicht, wenn Ihr jew. einen (oder auch zwei) Vertreter eines Chips genommen hättet.
Stattdessen wären z.B. die r7 260/265 oder auch eine gtx750ti besser geeignet gewesen um einen besseren Überblick über die "günstigen"
Karten zu geben... 
Denn so sind es ja: 5x R9 280, 4x r9 270x und 4x GTX 760 

Und die FPS Unterschiede sind ja quasi vernachlässigbar, der Preis allerdings nicht:
(Am Bsp. der R9 280 + Grid 2)
1. Platz: 210€ = 71.1fps
4. Platz: 170€ (!) = 70.2fps
Nur 0.9 fps Unterschied, aber 40€ mehr o_O


----------



## Marcimoto (7. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Freakless
> 
> Hat jemand sein Text durchgelesen ? Das ist GENIAL.
> 
> Und wieder keine PCGH im Supermarkt .



Genial würde ich es nicht nennen. Musste nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Und ja ich habe es ganz durchgelesen ^^

Zum Heft: Ich konnte es bisher nur überfliegen, scheint aber viel interessantes dabei zu sein. Morgen wird sie während meiner 11 Stündigen Reise (Freu mich schon wie wild drauf -.-) komplett und penibel durchgearbeitet  ein Lichtblick steht mir also bevor


----------



## IluBabe (8. August 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> IluBabe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sind die Watt-Angaben auf Seite 69 für den Anniversary und den i5-4690k die vom Gesamtsystem oder die der Prozessoren allein?
> ...


+





PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Im Artikel davor ist's auch nochmal explizit angegeben.


Irgendwie fehlte mir der obligatorische * an der Seite für Werte für Gesamtsystem. Weshalb ich etwas verduzt war und hier nochmal nachgefragt hab.

In der Kaufberatung sind immer noch Z87 Boards ausgewiesen. Da hättet ihr aber ruhig mal die alten Schinken rauswerfen können und die H Boards einfügen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> +
> Irgendwie fehlte mir der obligatorische * an der Seite für Werte für Gesamtsystem. Weshalb ich etwas verduzt war und hier nochmal nachgefragt hab.


Jep, wäre einfacher gewesen, wenn wir überall die Sternchentexte drangehabt hätten.


----------



## plexus (9. August 2014)

"Sinnvoll aufgerüstet" fand ich gut. Denn ich wollte neulich hier im Forum auch schon extra dafür einen Post schreiben, dass ich mit meinem i7-920 immer noch super zufrieden bin. Und habe vor etwa 3 Monaten auch nur die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht (auf eine MSI GTX 770 von einer GTX 280). Mit dem System rocke ich immer noch alle Games auf High/Ultra-High. Wolfenstein NWO eingeschlossen.

Und auch ich warte aktuell auf den Sockel Nachfolger (LGA 2011 von 1366) der mit dem Haswell-E kommt!! 
(Wann gibts dazu eigentlich neue Informationen? )

Schön auch, mal die alte CPU mit einer aktuellen zu verleichen um dabei den Leistungsgewinn zu sehen. Sonst wird ja immer nur aktuelle Hardware verglichen, so kann man den persönlichen Leistungsgewinn überhaupt nicht abschätzen.

Bräuchte ich aktuell nicht noch einen zweiten Rechner fürs Büro, bräuchte ich auch keine neue CPU.

*i7-920 FTW! *


----------



## FTTH (10. August 2014)

> Wann gibts dazu eigentlich neue Informationen?


Welche denn? Technische Daten und ungefähre Preise sind schon bekannt.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. August 2014)

@Freakless08, sollte das Ironisch sein ? Oder weshalb so ein Beitrag? 

PCGH darf über jedes OS berichten das sie wollen nicht nur dein "Heissgeliebtes" Windoof, das mir immer solche Probleme bereitet.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. August 2014)

Schon wieder DRM in der DVD-Version---> schon wieder keine DVD-Version für mich...


----------



## Cuddleman (12. August 2014)

Im freien Handel erschien das Heft einen Tag später, als angekündigt!

Schön das auch mal wieder die relativ normalen MB's getestet wurden.

Das hier auch das Asrock Fatal1ty Killer dabei war freute mich sehr, aber warum habt ihr den M.2-Slot nicht getestet, ob dieser auch die von Asrock versprochenen 10GB/s schafft, anders als die der meisten Intel-Pedanten.
Die Nachreichung zu diesem Artikel Samsung M.2-SSDs kurz vor Marktstart sollte wohl, soweit ich es bisher verfolgen konnte, noch offen sein.
Das bei der Nutzung der M.2-Slot allerdings auf einige PCI-E-Steckplätze verzichtet werden muß, sollte m.M.n. erwähnt werden, so wie das beim der Intel-MB's mit M.2-Slot zulesen war.

Etwas stutzig bin ich geworden als ich die restlichen AM3+ Mainboards in der Übersicht betrachtet habe! 
Es wunderte mich, das beim Crosshair und Sabbertooth zu Multi GPU: PCI-E-Lane-Aufteilung, tatsächlich 2x16 und 3x8 Lanes steht.
Im Handbuch steht was anderes, bzw in den Spezifikationen der jeweiligen MB.

Das Sabbertooth und Crosshair sollten doch eigentlich 2x16, oder 1x16 und 2x8 bereitstellen. 
Mehr als 32 geht doch eigentlich gar nicht.

Übrigens ist das Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 seit sehr vielen Wochen so gut wie gar nicht mehr bei den deutschen Händlern gelistet, was die darauf bezogene gewählte Verfügbarkeitsumschreibung im Artikels, momentan unglaubwürdig erscheinen läßt.
Zitat: "... ist bereits länger verfügbar...".

Endlich habe ich mal was schriftliches/gedrucktes in der Hand, was so manche Aufrüstvorstellung ins Wanken bringen kann (sofern die Betroffenen den Artikel lesen wollen, oder verstehen können), so das mit deutlich mehr Nachdruck, sinnvolle Überlegungen stattfinden, die dann diverse finanzielle Aufrüstunstimmigkeiten aufzeigen können.

Erste Erfolge konnte ich schon verbuchen, so das doch noch einmal der Wille zum sparen für ein zukünftiges Hardware-Gesamtpaket, Vorrang fand.
Deshalb ein Danke an die Redakteure!

Zum Kommentar, "Sprechen Mainboards wirklich immer genauere Zielgruppen an?", kann ich nur sagen, das man den Eindruck vermittelt bekommt, das es nur hauptsächlich Gamer und Profis gibt, die mit sehr stark die Hardware fordernden Programmen, arbeiten, oder alle "auf Teufel komm raus" OC in jeglicher Form betreiben.

Dem Gehäuse-Schrumpfungswahn (mach ich selber sehr aktiv), sowie dem Silent-Trend zufolge, sind bestimmte Merkmale für Performance-Systeme jedoch unerläßlich.
Dabei spiele ich auf die nicht immer selbstverständlich verfügbaren, oder überhaupt nicht montierbaren Spannungsregler-Kühler an. 
Ob sich das jedoch noch zum Standard heraufschwingt und auf allen MB's zum Einsatz kommt, es wäre sehr schön und verringert einige Probleme in relativ engen Gehäusen.
Doch die Realität sieht anders aus, so das man meistens zu den doch deutlich teureren MB's, die diesen Vorzug besitzen, greifen muß.
Ich beziehe das allerdings ausschließlich auf die AMD-MB's, da sich hier (n.m.E.) noch erhebliche Temperaturen auch mit verfügbaren Kühlern ergeben.
Die im Schnitt 50°C mehr im AM3+ MB-Test gemessenen Werte zum (nur) H97-MB-Test, sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.
Das wird in geschlossenen üblichen Gehäusen, auch ohne Spannungsregler-Kühler in normallastigen Anwendungen erreicht (50-75% Auslastung bei verwendeten Tower-CPU-Kühlern und v/h Standardbelüftung). 

Marco geht wohin?
Zur Agenturseite? (kann ich nichts mit anfangen)
Dann liest man wohl nichts mehr von ihm!
Ich wünsche ihm viel Glück und frohes Schaffen!​


----------



## orca113 (13. August 2014)

> Schön das auch mal wieder die relativ normalen MB's getestet wurden.


 
 Das finde ich auch gut. Es sollte mehr Hardware getestet werden dieses Segments. Denke die wenigsten haben 300-400€ Boards in der Anschaffungsplanung


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. August 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Im freien Handel erschien das Heft einen Tag später, als angekündigt!


Sagt wer? 

Bitte mal die Postleitzahl hier posten, dann kann ich das prüfen.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Marco geht wohin?
> Zur Agenturseite? (kann ich nichts mit anfangen)
> Dann liest man wohl nichts mehr von ihm!
> Ich wünsche ihm viel Glück und frohes Schaffen!



Er geht zu einer PR-Agentur. Und ja, dann wirst Du nichts mehr von ihm lesen.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (13. August 2014)

Hi Cuddleman,

um auf Deine Fragen einzugehen rund um den AM3+-Artikel:

1) Das Thema M.2 ist ja noch recht neu, daher findet sich das Vorhandensein der Schnittstelle zwar als Pluspunkt im Test wieder, über eine Gewichtung der Performance müssen wir uns aber im Zuge der größeren Verfügbarkeit der Schnittstelle noch genauere Gedanken machen. In den kommenden Ausgaben wird das Thema noch genauer erläutert.
2) Das die M.2-Schnittstelle sich bei den PCI-Express-Lanes bedient ist ja bekannt und wurde bereits in einem Storage-Artikel zum Thema eingehend beleuchtet, daher bin ich nicht erneut drauf eingegangen. Zumal abgesehen vom Asrock Z97 Extreme 6 ohnehin üblicherweise nur zwei Lanes betroffen sind, was folglich nur dann eine Einschränkung darstellt, wenn alle Lanes im System bereits durch Grafikkarten und weitere Erweiterungskarten belegt sind. Richtig ist wohl, dass es passieren kann, dass der Einsatz einer M.2-SSD die Nutzung von anderen Erweiterungskarten einschränken kann.
3) Das ist in der Testtabelle ungeschickt zusammengekürzt, zugegeben. Besser wäre "2 x 16 Lanes oder 1 x 16 und 3 x 8 Lanes"
4) "ist bereits länger auf dem Markt erhältlich" wäre besser formuliert. Die Verfügbarkeit ist aktuell schwierig, zum Testzeitpunkt war es aber lieferbar.

Ich hoffe das hat Dir weitergeholfen 

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Cuddleman (13. August 2014)

Da brauchts keine Postleitzahl, denn es betraf die Bahnhofsfilialen Dresden, Frankfurt/O, und Hannover.
Am angekündigten Erscheinungstag war ich bei allen drei Bf's.
Am folgenden Tag waren alle beliefert, auch Fulda und Bremen.

Übrigens, was auch mit Verspätung in homöopatischen Dosen erschien, liegt jetzt leider bleiern, mit 4-11 Exemplaren pro Bahnhofsfilialen, "Die spannende IT-Historie". 
Eigentlich Schade, aber es scheint doch nicht ganz das Interesse geweckt zu haben als angenommen, oder es wurden noch reichlich Exemplare nachgeliefert.

PR-Agentur! Da ist aber nichts mit Hardware testen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. August 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Er geht zu einer PR-Agentur. Und ja, dann wirst Du nichts mehr von ihm lesen.



Habe ihn im Netz auch schon "entdeckt" (Lies das verdammte Handbuch  ...)

Wünsche ihm, falls er das noch irgendwann liest, alles Gute für seinen weiteren Weg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. August 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Da brauchts keine Postleitzahl, denn es betraf die Bahnhofsfilialen Dresden, Frankfurt/O, und Hannover.
> Am angekündigten Erscheinungstag war ich bei allen drei Bf's.
> Am folgenden Tag waren alle beliefert, auch Fulda und Bremen.



Hast Du denn auch mal aktiv nachgefragt oder ist das eine Annahme, dass das Heft nicht "da" war?
Wir können leider die eigene Regalpflege der Händler nicht flächendeckend nachprüfen. Sprich: Auslegen müssen es die Händler schon noch selbst.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. August 2014)

Danke, für die Antwort.

Zu Punkt 2): Man darf regulär mal davon ausgehen, das immer wieder Neulinge, oder neu Interessierte, sich das erste mal mit dem Heft befassen.
Nicht jeder hat folglich auch die vorangegangenen Hefte gelesen. 
Wenn jemand freudig seine separate Soundkarte, oder weitere zusätzliche Hardware in den kleineren PCI-E-Slots nutzen will, muß er sich gezielt entscheiden, was er noch nutzen will, da sich die Nutzung der verfügbaren Slots, bei gleichzeitiger M.2-Slot Verwendung, erheblich reduzieren kann und das ja nicht nur beim Killer.
Ich empfand das fehlen einer Erwähnung zu diesem Umstand, als Mangel!

Ich bin gespannt, was dann im folgenden Heft sich speziell zur M.2- Schnittstelle lesen läßt. 

Bei der von dir korrigierten Formulierung zu den PCI-E-Lanes, frage ich dich, wie du auf 1x16 Lanes *und* (+) *3*x8 Lanes beim Sabbertooth R 2.0 kommst, denn das hat ja nur *3* der langen PCI-E-Slots, die auch für x8 taugen.

Die Formulierung sollte eher 2x16 Lanes, oder 3x8 Lanes heißen, oder wie im Handbuch Dual 16/16, oder Triple 16/8/8.


----------



## FTTH (13. August 2014)

Ich habe die Ausgabe pünktlich hier Esso Tankstelle in Hofheim, Hessen with Autowäsche bekommen.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. August 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hast Du denn auch mal aktiv nachgefragt oder ist das eine Annahme, dass das Heft nicht "da" war?
> Wir können leider die eigene Regalpflege der Händler nicht flächendeckend nachprüfen. Sprich: Auslegen müssen es die Händler schon noch selbst.


 
 Alle antworteten auf diese Nachfrage sinngemäß, "... kommt noch.", oder "... kommt mit der morgigen Lieferung.".

 Wie gesagt die drei genannten, hatten es am nächsten Tag tatsächlich. 
 Die beiden letztgenannten, brauchte ich nicht befragen, da das Heft verfügbar war und ich am Erscheinungstag leider keinen Einsatz dort entlang hatte. 
 Mein Exemplar habe ich allerdings in Halle/S gekauft einen Tag nach dem Erscheinungstermin.
 Manchmal habe ich das Glück, noch vor der offiziellen Öffnungszeit die Palette mit den darauf befindlichen Zeitschriften zu sehen, aber z.B. Frankfurt/O hatte da keine Exemplare dabei, was aber nichts negatives heißen muß.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. August 2014)

Ich lasse beim Vertrieb nachfragen. Mir sind jedenfalls keine verzögerten Auslieferungen bekannt.

Ich kenne allerdings Händler in der Nähe, die generell bei der Regalpflege schlampen und nie das neue Heft pünktlich einräumen.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. August 2014)

Dieses Verhalten soll wohl häufiger vorkommen, als man allgemein glaubt, genauso wie geschönte Erfolgsmeldungen zur erfolgten Bereitstellung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. August 2014)

"Geschönte Erfolgsmeldungen zur Bereitstellung"? Was genau möchtest Du damit sagen?


----------



## metalstore (14. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich auf die Idee mit den vielen Lego-Figuren gekommen, die sich im Heft auf jedem zweiten Header verstecken?


 
Also mir gefällt das  

was mir aber aufgefallen ist: auf S.9 ("Die Grafikkarte semiaktiv kühlen") wollt ihr den Kühler einer ASUS GTX 780 Strix modifizieren, auf der Bilderreihe unten ist jedoch (zumindest im ersten Bild) eine GPU von MSI zu sehen 

was mich persönlich ein wenig gewundert  hat: im Bericht "Titan-Killer ab 500€" (ab S.32) wird auf S.34 links oben auf das Pro/Contra der 6GiB vRAM eingegangen, des weiteren gibt es dazu bzw. zur verdoppelten Speichermenge genrell noch eine persönliche Stellungnahme von Hernn Vötter dazu auf S.37 (ebenfalls links oben), soweit alles schön und gut.

Was ich da vermisst habe, war, dass sich das Fazit (S.34 rechts oben, nach dem Fließtext) eigentlich nur auf die größere Speichermenge, nicht aber auf den Vergleich Titan (black) -GTX780 (6GiB) eingeht


----------



## 9maddin9 (14. August 2014)

Wieder eine gelungene Ausgabe 

Nur ein was irritiert mich ein wenig und zwar der untere Text auf Seite 39. (Treiber Oberflächen unter Win und Linux)

Zitat:
"Auf diesen vier Bildern sehen Sie Screenshorts der Oberflächen für die Treibereinstellungen der einzelnen Hersteller. Der aufmerksame PCGG-Leser erkennt sofort, das es sich rechts um die Software von AMD, links um die Treiberoberfläche von Nvidia handelt."

Sehe ich dann die wunderschönen Bilder an, ist rechts etwas grünes (quasi die Nvidia Oberfläche) und links etwas rotes.

Nun meine Frage. War dies beabsichtigt?


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (14. August 2014)

9maddin9 schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage. War dies beabsichtigt?


 
Keinesfalls! Allerdings habe ich das Problem, öfter mal rechts und links zu verwechseln, was es hier unbemerkt bis in den Druck geschafft hat. Aber der aufmerksame PCGH-Leser weiß die Oberflächen offensichtlich auch mit den falschen Angaben problemlos zuzuordnen. Sorry dafür!


----------



## Birbus (14. August 2014)

Wieder mal ein sehr informatives Heft 
Besonders der test zu Cpus unter 100 euro hat mir gefallen.
Aber warum habt ih in ALLEN PCGH-PCs nur nvidia karten verbaut ?
Ich bin eigentlich der letzte der da "Bestechung!" schreit aber ein gewisser verdacht ist leider nicht zu unterdrücken


----------



## Offset (14. August 2014)

Birbus schrieb:


> Aber warum habt ih in ALLEN PCGH-PCs nur nvidia karten verbaut ?



Ich denke einfach mal das sich Amd schlechter verkauft. Du weißt ja Treiberprobleme und die sollen ja allgemein nicht so gut sein


----------



## Birbus (14. August 2014)

Find ich aber nicht so toll das solche vorurteile auch noch unterstützt werden.
Grade PCGH sollte es besser wissen.
Wenn 3 von 5 Nvidia hätten ok aber ALLE finde ich dann doch ziemlich blöd.
Meinte Raff (ist schon ne weile her): "Die 290 und 290x werden in den PCGH PCs Platzfinden wenn gute custom karten verfügbar sind" 
(zumindest sinngemäß)
Wenn das jetzt nicht der fall ist dann weiß ich aber auch nicht


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. August 2014)

Ich bin aber nicht der, der bei den PCs das letzte Wort hat. Wenn es nach mir ginge, wären deutlich mehr Radeons enthalten, aber wir müssen uns nach ein paar Faktoren (wie Verkaufszahlen) richten.



metalstore schrieb:


> Was ich da vermisst habe, war, dass sich das  Fazit (S.34 rechts oben, nach dem Fließtext) eigentlich nur auf die  größere Speichermenge, nicht aber auf den Vergleich Titan (black)  -GTX780 (6GiB) eingeht


 
Stimmt wohl, allerdings bezieht sich die Einleitung mit den Taktspielen bereits auf die zu erwartende Leistung und die Benchmarks, einmal mit und einmal ohne manuelle Übertaktung, zeichnen ein gutes Bild der "Titan-Killer". Oder nicht?  Kurz: Eine GTX 780/6G @ ~1.150 MHz steht einer Titan Black beim Spielen in nichts nach.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## metalstore (14. August 2014)

Ok, ich sehe es ja ein 

Wie siehts mit dem AMD-Titan-Killer aus?
Wird der R9 290X/8G auch so ein schöner Artikel gewidmet?


----------



## Birbus (14. August 2014)

Ich fände ja schon eine AMD Karte gut  Wäre auch deutlich mehr als keine


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. August 2014)

Birbus schrieb:


> Find ich aber nicht so toll das solche vorurteile auch noch unterstützt werden.
> Grade PCGH sollte es besser wissen.
> Wenn 3 von 5 Nvidia hätten ok aber ALLE finde ich dann doch ziemlich blöd.
> Meinte Raff (ist schon ne weile her): "Die 290 und 290x werden in den PCGH PCs Platzfinden wenn gute custom karten verfügbar sind"
> ...


 
Wir haben schon oft PCGH-PCs mit AMD-Karte ausprobiert, aber wenn diese wie Blei in den Händlerregalen liegen, müssen wir leider irgendwann mal Konsequenzen ziehen. Die Zielgruppe ist halt eine andere.


----------



## Birbus (16. August 2014)

Ja die Zielgruppe für fertig PCs sind wohl leider alle Nvidia Markting opfer 
Kenn das aber aus meinem Bekanntenkreis jeder der auch nur grade so ne cpu von einer gpu unterscheiden kann scheint direkt die Meinung zu haben "Nvidia ist besser AMD ist Billigschrott" würde mich echt mal interessieren woher das kommt


----------



## metalstore (16. August 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ich habe im Informatikunterricht mal ein Referat über Arbeitsspeicher gehalten und keine Ahnung mehr, wie wir die Überleitung dazu geschafft haben, allerdings kam es zum Statement meinerseits "Für CPUs Intel nehmen, für GPUs AMD" und ich hab von keinem ne Breitseite bekommen 
Es gibt also noch Hoffnung


----------



## FTTH (16. August 2014)

Das gilt auch nicht immer. Wer eine Grafikkarte will die sehr wenig Strom für ihre Leistung braucht für den sind die Maxwell-GPUs besser. Wer die schnellste will muss auch zu Nvidia für die Titan Black.


----------



## metalstore (16. August 2014)

Gut, zu dem Zeitpunkt war Maxwell noch nicht draußen 
Und ja, mit der Titan Black hast du auch recht, aber aus P/L-Sicht hat es kaum Sinn sie zu kaufen
Man muss halt immer differenzieren, was Mann/Frau will und wieviel man bereit ist zu zahlen,  darauf können wir uns glaub alle uneingeschränkt einigen, oder?


----------



## Captn (17. August 2014)

Tolle Ausgabe mal wieder. Besonders hat mir der Artikel zu EAX gefallen. Ich weiß aber bei bestem Willen nicht wer bei dem Video auf die tolle Uncut-Idee kam. Ist auf jeden Fall mal was anderes im Gegensatz zu nem schwarzen Balken .


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2014)

Leider ist ein Fehler im Kurztest zum Eizo FS2434.
Dort steht, das er einen VGA Anschluss.
Er hat aber 1xDVI und 2xHDMI.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (19. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Leider ist ein Fehler im Kurztest zum Eizo FS2434.
> Dort steht, das er einen VGA Anschluss.
> Er hat aber 1xDVI und 2xHDMI.



Korrekt. Der Fehler ist durch den Proof gerutscht. Mehr zu diesem Monitor (dieses Mal mit korrekten Eingängen  ) kannst Du übrigens in der kommenden Ausgabe lesen.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. August 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Das gilt auch nicht immer. Wer eine Grafikkarte will die sehr wenig Strom für ihre Leistung braucht für den sind die Maxwell-GPUs besser. Wer die schnellste *teuerste* will muss auch zu Nvidia für die Titan Black.


 Ich fixte dies für dich. Es gibt ne Tonne 780Ti Custom-Designs die schneller sind als die Titan Black. Abgesehen davon, dass auch die 290X sich nicht davor verstecken muss.


----------



## Larve74 (19. August 2014)

Danke, dass ihr bei euren Bewertungen und Einschätzungen auf das Unwort "wertig" bei der Qualitätseinschätzung verzichtet. 

Gelungene Ausgabe, ich freue mich schon auf die UHD-Monitor- Vorstellungen im kommenden Heft.


----------



## FTTH (19. August 2014)

> Ich fixte dies für dich. Es gibt ne Tonne 780Ti Custom-Designs die schneller sind als die Titan Black. Abgesehen davon, dass auch die 290X sich nicht davor verstecken muss.


Die Titan Black ist auf Standard-Takt die schnellste. Übertaktet auch.


----------



## marvinj (20. August 2014)

So auch gebe mal Feedback zu der Ausgabe. Tatsächlich war sie langweilig. Kaum ein Thema interessierte mich. Einzig der Test über den i5 4690k und der Pentiums. Leider hagelt es auch hier von mir mal Kritik. Ich weiß, ihr wollt darstellen, was alles mit den neuen Prozessoren geht, aber ihr beschönigt das Ganze viel zu sehr. Und das ist daran zu sehen, dass ihr in 720p testen. Dadurch werden auf dem Papier mehr Fps dargestellt, als reell erreicht werden und suggeriert der Kundschaft, ein Upgrade wäre zwingend notwendig. Wahrscheinlich würde es sich alles zu wenigen Fps Unterschieden zusammenlaufen, wenn 1080p genommen würde und die Tabbellen wären nicht so aussagekräftig. So sehe ich immer nur ein "das könnte man mit der CPU erreichen wenn...". Auch weiß ich, dass ihr hier der Grafikkartenlimitierung entgegenwirken wollt, aber für mich sind diese Tests nichtmehr aussagekräftig.
Sorry, aber das denke ich desöfteren wenn ich BF4 in 720p Tests sehe...Da muss ich mich dann ganz ehrlich bei $;#?!'( schlau machen. (aka Konkurrenz)


----------



## FTTH (20. August 2014)

> So auch gebe mal Feedback zu der Ausgabe. Tatsächlich war sie langweilig. Kaum ein Thema interessierte mich. Einzig der Test über den i5 4690k und der Pentiums. Leider hagelt es auch hier von mir mal Kritik. Ich weiß, ihr wollt darstellen, was alles mit den neuen Prozessoren geht, aber ihr beschönigt das Ganze viel zu sehr. Und das ist daran zu sehen, dass ihr in 720p testen. Dadurch werden auf dem Papier mehr Fps dargestellt, als reell erreicht werden und suggeriert der Kundschaft, ein Upgrade wäre zwingend notwendig. Wahrscheinlich würde es sich alles zu wenigen Fps Unterschieden zusammenlaufen, wenn 1080p genommen würde und die Tabbellen wären nicht so aussagekräftig. So sehe ich immer nur ein "das könnte man mit der CPU erreichen wenn...". Auch weiß ich, dass ihr hier der Grafikkartenlimitierung entgegenwirken wollt, aber für mich sind diese Tests nichtmehr aussagekräftig.


Alles andere ist nicht Aussagekräftig.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. August 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> So auch gebe mal Feedback zu der Ausgabe. Tatsächlich war sie langweilig. Kaum ein Thema interessierte mich. Einzig der Test über den i5 4690k und der Pentiums. Leider hagelt es auch hier von mir mal Kritik. Ich weiß, ihr wollt darstellen, was alles mit den neuen Prozessoren geht, aber ihr beschönigt das Ganze viel zu sehr. Und das ist daran zu sehen, dass ihr in 720p testen. Dadurch werden auf dem Papier mehr Fps dargestellt, als reell erreicht werden und suggeriert der Kundschaft, ein Upgrade wäre zwingend notwendig. Wahrscheinlich würde es sich alles zu wenigen Fps Unterschieden zusammenlaufen, wenn 1080p genommen würde und die Tabbellen wären nicht so aussagekräftig. So sehe ich immer nur ein "das könnte man mit der CPU erreichen wenn...". Auch weiß ich, dass ihr hier der Grafikkartenlimitierung entgegenwirken wollt, aber für mich sind diese Tests nichtmehr aussagekräftig.
> Sorry, aber das denke ich desöfteren wenn ich BF4 in 720p Tests sehe...Da muss ich mich dann ganz ehrlich bei $;#?!'( schlau machen. (aka Konkurrenz)


Wie willst du denn sonst CPUs testen? In 1080p limitiert bei einem Core i5 jede Grafikkarte, das macht also wenig Sinn wenn man die Unterschiede der Prozessoren darstellen möchte. Würde man in 1080p testen, würde jeder Prozessor ab der Mittelklasse im Performance-Index eine Wertung von 100% bekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. August 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> So auch gebe mal Feedback zu der Ausgabe. Tatsächlich war sie langweilig. Kaum ein Thema interessierte mich. Einzig der Test über den i5 4690k und der Pentiums. Leider hagelt es auch hier von mir mal Kritik. Ich weiß, ihr wollt darstellen, was alles mit den neuen Prozessoren geht, aber ihr beschönigt das Ganze viel zu sehr. Und das ist daran zu sehen, dass ihr in 720p testen. Dadurch werden auf dem Papier mehr Fps dargestellt, als reell erreicht werden und suggeriert der Kundschaft, ein Upgrade wäre zwingend notwendig. Wahrscheinlich würde es sich alles zu wenigen Fps Unterschieden zusammenlaufen, wenn 1080p genommen würde und die Tabbellen wären nicht so aussagekräftig. So sehe ich immer nur ein "das könnte man mit der CPU erreichen wenn...". Auch weiß ich, dass ihr hier der Grafikkartenlimitierung entgegenwirken wollt, aber für mich sind diese Tests nichtmehr aussagekräftig.
> Sorry, aber das denke ich desöfteren wenn ich BF4 in 720p Tests sehe...Da muss ich mich dann ganz ehrlich bei $;#?!'( schlau machen. (aka Konkurrenz)


Schade - aber umso mehr muss dich dann ja das hier kommentierte gefreut haben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...jubilar-im-hands-und-oc-test.html#post6596369

Wir wollen niemandem etwas suggerieren – aber noch weniger wollen wir unseriöse Tests abliefern die ein grundfalsches Bild darstellen und Leser dazu verleiten, Prozessoren auf Basis der Leistung im Grafiklimit auszuwählen.

Wie im verlinkten erwähnt, spricht natürlich nichts dagegen, diese Sachverhalte im Rahmen von Specials ab und an


----------



## marvinj (20. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn sonst CPUs testen? In 1080p limitiert bei einem Core i5 jede Grafikkarte, das macht also wenig Sinn wenn man die Unterschiede der Prozessoren darstellen möchte. Würde man in 1080p testen, würde jeder Prozessor ab der Mittelklasse im Performance-Index eine Wertung von 100% bekommen.


 
Nun das verstehe ich, nur das Problem ist halt, dass man letztendlich glaubt, CPU A wäre zu 15% schneller als CPU B, was durch die Tabelle halt hervorgerufen wird. Das Umstellen auf die 720p hat schon seinen Grund, das weiß ich, nur dessen Darstellung ist teilweise nicht ganz optimal. Dann muss dazu halt noch ein "aussagekräftiger" Text.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Schade - aber umso mehr muss dich dann ja das hier kommentierte gefreut haben.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...jubilar-im-hands-und-oc-test.html#post6596369
> 
> Wir  wollen niemandem etwas suggerieren – aber noch weniger wollen wir  unseriöse Tests abliefern die ein grundfalsches Bild darstellen und  Leser dazu verleiten, Prozessoren auf Basis der Leistung im Grafiklimit  auszuwählen.
> ...


 
Im Rahmen von Specials, ist es natürlich okey, ich finde, ihr könntet es auch öfter machen. Ihr hattzen Ausgaben, mit Seitenweise Tabellen, von vielen Spielen und vielen Auflösungen. Von Übertaktungen und Prozessoren, die unter die 100€ Marke fallen. Sowas solltet ihr dann öfter machen.

Also ich unterstelle hier auch niemanden etwas, ich finde es persönlich einfach "doof".
Und grade deshlab, gucke ich mir dann mehrere Tests an, auch von anderen Zeitschriften, um mir dann ein "rundes Bild" davon zu erstellen.

Was du meintest, es würde keinen Sinn ergeben, dass CPUs in Grafiklimit laufen, ja klar, aber dann erstellt doch wieder diese wunderbaren Testtabellen, wo Prozessoren mit mehr als einer Grafikkarte getesten werden, bei Auflösungen, die im normalen Alltag genutzt werden, um ein möglichst nahes Ergebnis zu erzielen.


----------



## metalstore (20. August 2014)

Im Heft wird doch als im CPU-Index (weiß grade nicht genau wie das heißt, auf jeden Fall dieser Leistungsvergleich auf der ersten Doppelseite in der CPU-Sektion) immer die Werte bei den Auflösungen von 1080p und 1440p angegeben, wenn mich nicht alles irrt?
Also Tests in 720p als unseriös oder als "Ergebnisverfälschung" oder sonst was hinzustellen finde ich falsch/viel zu übertrieben 
Sicher, es ist kein Ergebnis, das sich 1:1 auf den Alltag übertragen lässt, aber es stellt den Vergleich zwischen den einzelnen CPUs sehr gut dar
Und das Testen in 720p hat auch noch einen anderen Vorteil: dadurch, dass man sieht/messen kann, welche CPU die stärkste bzw. schnellste ist, kann man auch feststellen/ermitteln, mit welcher man die höchsten Min-FPS hat, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## marvinj (21. August 2014)

metalstore schrieb:


> Im Heft wird doch als im CPU-Index (weiß grade nicht genau wie das heißt, auf jeden Fall dieser Leistungsvergleich auf der ersten Doppelseite in der CPU-Sektion) immer die Werte bei den Auflösungen von 1080p und 1440p angegeben, wenn mich nicht alles irrt?


Wenn du den CPU Leistungsindex meinst, dann ist es 720p, hab ich grade in 9/2014 nachgeprüft.

Übertrieben? Wahrscheinlich, ja. Nur irgendwie muss man ja argumentieren, dass diese Auflösung weder gut, noch böse ist.



metalstore schrieb:


> Und das Testen in 720p hat auch noch einen anderen Vorteil: dadurch, dass man sieht/messen kann, welche CPU die stärkste bzw. schnellste ist, kann man auch feststellen/ermitteln, mit welcher man die höchsten Min-FPS hat, oder irre ich mich da?



Nein, sicherlich nicht. ^^
Es ist spät und ich werde über einen plausiblen Grund jetzt mal nachdenken^^


----------



## metalstore (21. August 2014)

jap, hab es mit dem GPU Leistungsindex verwechselt (dort wird in 1080p und 1600p ermittelt)

hm, also ich dachte, dass eine potentere CPU auch für höhere Min-FPS sorgt, wenn das wirklich nicht so ist, tut mir das leid 

so spät ist es doch noch garnicht


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (21. August 2014)

Ich möchte auch noch einige Worte zu der aktuellen Ausgabe loswerden:
Ich habe hier gerade den Artikel "System-Siesta" vor mir liegen und muss sagen, er gefällt im Ansatz ganz gut. Allerdings empfinde ich ihn als nicht ganz in der Tiefe gehend genug, ich vermisse die Erwähnung, was dieses Suspend to Disk an Schreibbelastung für die SSD und eine generelle Erwähnung der Auswirkungen auf ein Solid State Drive. Ansonsten scheint der "Windows Crack" Reinhard im Ansatz wieder ein guten Artikel geschrieben zu haben...


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (21. August 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch noch einige Worte zu der aktuellen Ausgabe loswerden:
> Ich habe hier gerade den Artikel "System-Siesta" vor mir liegen und muss sagen, er gefällt im Ansatz ganz gut. Allerdings empfinde ich ihn als nicht ganz in der Tiefe gehend genug, ich vermisse die Erwähnung, was dieses Suspend to Disk an Schreibbelastung für die SSD und eine generelle Erwähnung der Auswirkungen auf ein Solid State Drive. Ansonsten scheint der "Windows Crack" Reinhard im Ansatz wieder ein guten Artikel geschrieben zu haben...


 
Hi,

hier gibts keine Überraschungen. Ein übliches System hat im Leerlauf schlimmsten Fall 3 GiB RAM belegt. Selbst mit einigen offenen Programmen sind es meist unter 4 GiB. Diese Menge wird beim Ausschalten auf die SSD geschrieben. Um die Haltbarkeit der SSD muss man sich hier keine Sorgen machen, denn aktuelle SSDs bieten 20 bis 70 GB garantierte Schreibleistung täglich, bis die Garantie ausläuft. In der Praxis liegt die mögliche Schreibleistung laut diversen Tests nochmals weit darüber, da die Hersteller hier sehr konservativ rechnen. Insofern halte ich die Belastung der SSD durch Suspend to Disk für irrelevant. Bevor diese Funktion das Laufwerk kaputt schreibt, hat man sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich schon ein neues verbaut.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (21. August 2014)

Danke, für die Antwort.
Welchen Modus hat denn der Herr Redakteur auf seinem Privat Windows Pc aktiviert ??



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Ich fahre den PC ganz klassisch herunter.  Auch die Option ist dank SSDs inzwischen für Ungeduldige geeignet.



Ist ja langweilig....


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (21. August 2014)

Ich fahre den PC ganz klassisch herunter. Auch die Option ist dank SSDs inzwischen für Ungeduldige geeignet.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (25. August 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Marco geht wohin?
> Zur Agenturseite? (kann ich nichts mit anfangen)
> Dann liest man wohl nichts mehr von ihm!
> Ich wünsche ihm viel Glück und frohes Schaffen!



Danke!


----------



## alalcoolj (30. August 2014)

Genau wie marvinj verstehe ich den Vorteil von CPU-Tests in 720p für den Otto-Normal-Spieler nicht wirklich. Denke auch, dass das eher unwissenden Spielern suggeriert, dass ein Upgrade nötig ist. S. mein Feedback zur Ausgabe 07/2014, wo näher am Grafiklimit (1080p inkl. AA) getestet wurde.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/335601-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-07-2014-a-2.html

Sehe ein, dass Testen in 720p aussagekräftig ist - aber bei einer Kaufentscheidung oder einem Upgrade hilft es mMn nur sehr bedingt.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (31. August 2014)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/759x569/2014/08/Aufmacher_PCGH-pcgh.jpg

Alien arm?


----------



## Elvantoro (19. September 2014)

Sieht doch anatomisch korrekt aus.


----------

